# [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€



## xxplay4fun (14. Juni 2011)

*[Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Hallo, 

ich hab nachdem ich mir einen PC (HD6950, 1090t)  gekauft habe genug zusammengespartum einen Fernseher zu  kaufen. Dabei hätte ich 600€ zur verfügung. Der LED/LCD TV sollte auch  zum zocken taugen. 

Wie wäre es mit dem Toshiba 46VL743G? http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003TW8D8W/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Also, ich würd eher den hier nehmen: Samsung LE46C650 116,8 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Informier Dich auch mal zum Thema Input-Lag. LCD-TVs sind halt nicht zum Spielen gedacht. Was für Spiele wirst Du denn hauptsächlich spielen? Wie weit sitzt Du denn beim Spielen dann weg?


----------



## xxplay4fun (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Genau der Fernsehr wurde mir auch von jemand anderen in einem anderen Thread empfohlen...gibt es für den Preis kein LED mit Backlight? Ich denke die wären besser, oder nicht?
Und das mit dem Input-Lag ist so ne sache...habe mich schon ein bischen informiert, aber sind die paar millisekunden so entscheidend? Ich würde Hauptsächlich sowas wie Dirt3/Dirt2, F1 2010, COD, MoH, Assasins Creed usw. zocken. Der Spielabstand spielt glaube keine Rolle, weil das Zimmer in die Länge gezogen ist  


PS. NEIN ich will KEIN neuen Bildschirm. Ich habe schon einen  (nur zum vorbeugen)


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Nee, LEDs sind nicht besser, jedenfalls nicht zu dem gleichen Preis. Es gibt gute LCDs und gute LEDs, und die guten LEDs sind meistens noch was teurer als ähnliche gute LCDs. Wenn LED wirklich einwandfrei klappt, hat es halt kleine Vorteile zB auch beim Strom, aber LED hat nicht automatisch ohne wenn und aber ausschließlich Vorteile, nur weil man aktuell von wegen LED nur so "zugetextet" wird


----------



## xxplay4fun (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Aber es stimmt doch das Edge LED eigentlich immer besser sind?  Die haben doch auch einen höheren Kontrast, oder? Kennt sich jemand mit redcoon aus? Wie siehts dort mit Gewährleistung, Garantie und Umtausch aus (wenn mir der Fernseher nicht gefällt)? Wurde das nicht von Mediamarkt oder Saturn gekauft? Hab da mal was gehört  

Samsung LE-46C650 L1WXZG · LCD TV, Full HD, DVB-T/C | redcoon Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Wie gesagt: es gibt gute und schlechte LCD und LEDs, und da LED noch was neuer ist, wirst Du in der Regel zu dem Budget eher gute LED finden. Einige nicht so teure LEDs haben vor allem relativ oft das problem, dass die LEDs kleine "Wolken" auf dem Display bilden, also da, wo eine LED hinzer dem Display sitzt, sieht man vor allem bei dunklem Bild, dass es dort etwas heller sein kann.

redcoon kenn ich als recht zuverlässigen shop, aber keine Ahnung, wie gut oder schlecht es in Sachen Rückgabe ist. An sich dürfen die Dir aber nix abziehen, wenn Du den LCD in einem optisch einwandfreien Zustand zurückgibst und den Karton auch nicht zerreisst. Bei amazon zB haben die meinen ersten C650 voll erstattet (der hatte einen Mangel), war kein Problem. 

Und ja, die wurden von saturn gekauft, aber sollen trotzdem eigenständig bleiben und nur im Konzern das online-Geschäft besetzen, was Saturn&co verpennt haben. ich denke, wenn Saturn den Shop übernimmt, dürfte der auch wirklich gut sein und kein "Saftladen"


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

_Edge-Led_ hat den Vorteil, dass weniger Strom verbraucht und eine flache Bauweise ermöglicht wird. Das wars eigentlich auch schon. Nachteil: Ungleichmäßge Ausleuchtung und Flashlights. Standard ist GlobalDimming. Neuste Generation hat zwar MicroDimming, aber da habe ich in Foren auch schon etwas von Flashlights gelesen(werde mich jedoch bei Gelegenheit noch genauer informieren). Die Leds sitzen halt im Rahmen - von der reinen Logik her kann das schon nicht optimal sein.
_Full-Led(white leds)_ dagegen verbraucht nicht weniger Strom, da deutlich mehr Leds zum Einsatz kommen und die Anordnung der LEDs(hinter dem Display) ermöglicht auch keine besonders flache Bauweise. Vorteil: Local-Dimming.
Aber auch hier kann die Ausleuchtung nicht 100 % sein, da keine 2.000.000 Leds verbaut sind und die wesentlich geringere Anzahl an Leds auch noch in Segmente gebündelt ist. Das kann Clouding, Nachleuchten, Korona etc. zur Folge haben. 
_Full-Led_(color leds - Grundfarben): Sehr selten, hat aber Vorteile - evtl. mal googlen.

Ein hoher _Input-lag_ kann sich gerade bei der Kombination schnelle Maus & schnelle Shooter bemerkbar machen. Wer wirklich ambitioniert Online spielen möchte, sollte da schon ein Auge drauf werfen. Ansonsten: Der Input-Lag meines Samsung TVs soll auch nicht besonders sein, aber mit Gamepad oder Joystick spiele ich alle erdenklichen Games ohne bemerkbare Verzögerung  .
Edit: Je größer der TV, desto höher der mögliche Inputlag(so wie ich einer Tabelle entnehmen konnte)

Festzuhalten ist: Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht 

@ Herbboy: In deinem letzten Beitrag hast du in Zeile zwei wohl versehentlich LED statt LCD mit Leutstoffröhre geschrieben oder?("...zu dem Budget eher gute LED finden.")


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Wegen es Inputlags: der soll bei meinem Modell (Samsung LE40C650) "relativ" hoch sein, wobei der im PC-Modus dann auch wiederum nicht mehr so hoch ist. Ich meine was von 20ms gelesen zu haben. Das ist dann also so, als hättest Du statt nem Ping von 60 einen von 80 - ICH hab schon mehrfach shooter Online gespielt und bin auch ich sag mal im "gehobenen Hobbyspielerbereich", bei SPielen wie MW2 oder Black Ops bin ich - wenn nicht grad ein Clan-Team mitmischt - immer unter den Top 3 des Teams. Und ich hab da ehrlich gesagt keinen Nachteil bemerkt im Vergleich zu meinem TFT-Monitor.

Shooter spiele ich aber trotzdem lieber am TFT, da ich vom LCD zu weit wegsitze, das heißt wenn ich bei meinem TFT zB einen Sniper auf einer großen Map noch grad so erkennen und ins Visier nehmen kann, seh ich das auf dem LCD grad so nicht mehr. Ich müsste dafür an sich nen Meter näher ran, aber da steht mein Wohnzimmertisch


----------



## xxplay4fun (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

@*N8Mensch2: Natürlich meinte ich LED Backlight xD War schon relativ spät (22Uhr). Deswegen fällt der vorgschlagenen TV weg, weil AMAZON einen FEHLER in der beschreibung hat. Der hat nur Edge LED. 
Könntest du vielleicht einen LED-Backlight vorschlagen? Sollte relativ geringen Input-Lag haben. (zocke ab und zu MW2 und MoH) 

@**Herbboy: Ich hab nur einen 19'' da macht es nicht so viel Spaß finde ich. Da spiele ich lieber auf einem großen Bildschirm. Anscheinend soll dein vorgeschlagener TV schlecht ausgeleuchtet sei. stimmt das? Samsung LE46C650 116,8 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ps. mir fehlt ein THX-Button in dem Forum  
*


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Mein 40 Zoll C650 ist gut ausgeleuchtet, allerdings isses halt so: bei LCDs sind Röhren eingabaut, die das Display von hinten/sen Seiten beleuchten. Und wenn man Pech hat, erwischt man einen schlecht ausgeleuchteten, dann haste halt zB in den Ecken nen handballgroßen bereich, der bei schwarzem Bild eher dunkelgrau oder sogar wie ein Mondschein aussieht. Dann geht das Teil hat zurück und man holt sich nen neuen. Mein erster C650 hatte genau dieses das Poblem, mein zweiter nicht. Bei nem LED sind es halt keine Röhren, sondern LEDs - da hast Du dann ebenso das Risiko, dass es solche hellen Bereiche gibt, nur eben anders. eher viele kleine Bereiche als wenige große. 

Hier Clouding wie es bei nem LCD typisch wäre ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
und so sieht das bei nem LED aus: http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/8313/img2923zp.jpg 

Wobei man natürlich bei den Fotos nie weiß, wie lange die belichtet wurden, kann also sein, dass es live vor Ort deutlich weniger krass aussieht.


Wegen der Größe: es höngt halt immer davon ab, wie weit Du wegsitzt. Wenn ein LCD wie bei mir zB mein 40 Zöller LCD 3m weg ist, dann bedeckt er halt weniger von meinem Sichtfeld als mein 24 Zoll TFT, von dem ich nur 50cm wegsitze. Daher seh ich logischerweise auf meinem TFT mehr Details als auf dem LCD bei 3m Abstand. Würd ich aber nur 2m wegsitzen, wäre es in etwa gleich.


----------



## xxplay4fun (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Philips 40PFL5605K/02 101,6 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Was haltet ihr von dem Fernseher? Das mit dem Clouding ist aber nicht bei jedem so oder? Und das mit dem Abstand ist egal 

Ps. worin besteht der Unterschied zum H Modell? 
Philips 40PFL5605H/12 102 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

EDIT// Wie sieht das mit der GARANTIE bei Amazon WAREHOUSE aus? Ich finde nur was über die Gewährleistung

Ok rausgefunden...beide sind BAUGLEICH nur das K Modell hat noch einen Sat Receiver und ist günstiger xD Der wird dann wahrscheinlich gekauft wenn mich noch jemand über die GARANTIE von amazon warehouse aufklärt. (NICHT DIE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG) Oder wäre der Plasma besser? 
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lg+50pv350?refcampaign_id=8f14e45fceea167a5a36dedd4bea2543


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Gewährleistung hast Du immer 2 Jahre. Die Garantie ist immer nur von Seite des Hersteller aus. Sofern der Hersteller nicht mehr als 2 Jahre Garantie gibt und keinen besonderen Abhol/Reparaturservice hat, ist es an sich egal, ob die Garantie vlt. nicht mehr ganz 2 Jahre ist, da die Gewährleistung (vor allem bei Amazon) effektiv wie eine Garantie ist.

Du meinst doch mit "warehouse" => Rückläufer/B-Ware direkt von amazon, oder? Oder meinst Du den "marketplace" => nicht amazon versendet, sondern eine andere Firma? In dem Fall sind Garantie und Gewährleistung von der Dauer jer wie bei einem Kauf direkt bei amazon, nur dass Du halt nicht weiß, wie gut der Service der anderen Firma ist, also ob die schnell antworten, keine Probleme bei einer Reklamation machen usw.



Ob der Plasma besser is, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Der ist aber halt direkt 50 Zoll. Wie weit sitzt Du denn nun weg?


----------



## xxplay4fun (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Jep ich mein Warehouse. Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass es normalerweise 2 Jahre Garantie gibt? Ich kann den TV ja einfach wieder zurücksenden wenn der mir nicht gefällt oder? 

Ich denke der LED wäre besser, oder? Der Abstand kann variieren von 1m bis zu 7/8m, deswegen denke ich, dass das keine große rolle spielt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

bei 1m is 50 Zoll vlt was groß, bei 7-8m sind wiederum 40 Zoll was klein...  


Wegen Garantie: die bestimmt nur der Hersteller, manche geben 6 Monate, manche 12, manche 24, manche mehr. Da musst Du halt mal schauen, was bei dem Modell dabeisteht, und auch was für Garantievorteile es ggf gibt. Wenn da keine besonderen Vorteile sind wie zB Abholservice mit Austauschgerät oder so, dann ist die Garantie nicht besser als es direkt beim Shop per Gewährleistung zu reklamieren.

Rücksenden kannst Du den auch, wenn Du den als Warehouse-Artikel kaufst. Bei nem Warehouse-Artikel ist das Risiko, dass der irgendwelche Display-Fehler hat (clouding oder so) natürlich größer, denn es uss ja nen Grund gehabt haben, warum einer den zurückgesendet hat. Das kann zwar nur wegen des Aussehens oder der Menüführung oder so gewesen sein, die einem nicht passte, aber es kann eben auch wg zB Clouding gewesen sein.


----------



## xxplay4fun (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Ich habe gerade mitbekommen, dass die 5000er Serie relativ alt ist. Deswegen hab ich nochmal gegoogelt und hab den Philips 40PFL7605H gefunden. Ist der wirklich besser? Was mir an dem wirklich besser gefällt ist das Ambilight nur leider hat der kein DVB-S Receiver. Lohnt es sich dafür "drauf zu zahlen"? Weil ich müsste dann noch ein Receiver kaufen. Der Fernseher hat auch deutlich mehr Bewertungen bei Amazon und ziemlich gute. Ich weis nicht welchen ich kaufen soll :'( 
*
*


----------



## xxplay4fun (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Sry für Doppelpost aber es stehen jetzt drei Fernseher zur Auswahl. Alle kosten um die 600€:
Philips 40PFL5605K/02 101,6 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Philips 40PFL7605H/12 101,6 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Samsung UE40D5000PWXZG 101 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bitte helft mir bei der Entscheidung und stimmt ab


----------



## xxplay4fun (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

MediaMarkt hat gerade ein gutes Angebot. Media Markt. Das große TV-Duell. Media Markt vs. Internet. Es gibt die gleichen Preise wie bei idelo.de. Mir ist der Fernseher aufgefallen: Toshiba 42HL833G LED-Fernseher: LCD-Fernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de Wäre der ok? Oder gibt es noch bessere für ~600€? Dort ist leider nur der 5605H aber ich will der 5605K. Lässt sich da irgendwas machen? Oder ist der Toshiba sowieso besser?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Schwer zu sagen, das müsste man halt mal direkt miteinander vergleichen ^^   Und nen C650 haben die nicht da?


----------



## xxplay4fun (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Ich weis grade nicht welchen du meinst (marke und größe) xD, aber wenn der nicht auf der Liste steht dann glaube ich nicht. Ich hab heute den 5605K bei voelkner.de für 594€ bestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

ich meinen Samsung LE40C650


----------



## xxplay4fun (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] LED/LCD-Fernseher für ~600€*

Nope nur die in meiner Preisklasse: 
UE40D5700
PS43D490 
und UE40D5000

Wenn einer von denen wirklich besser sit würde ich den Philips zurückschicken. Der muss dan aber wirklich besser sein


----------

